# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  امتحان دیفرانسیل امروز-

## --mohammad--

سلام دوستان
راستش من دیفرانسیل هرچی میشمارم نمرم بین 6.5تا 7 میشه.
جمع نمرات سالانه هم بیشتر از 100 نمیشه چون
نمره نوبت اول:10
مستمر نوبت اول :15
مستمر نوبت دوم:17
حالا میخوام بدونم رفتنم به شهریور قطعیه ؟

بعضی ها پارسال تیرماه هم امتحان دادن اون قضیش چجور بوده ؟میشه تیرماه هم امتحان داد ؟

----------


## --mohammad--

آقا خداییش سوالا خیلی چرت بود
سخت نبود ولی سوالا خیلی چرت بود
من خودم بعضی سوالا رو با روش تستیش رفتم به نظرتون بهم نمرشونو میدن ؟
یا دقیقا همونی که تو پاسخنامه نوشته شده درسته ؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

اگه جمع نمراتت به 100 رسیده قبولی برادر

یه تک ماده هم داری

----------


## --mohammad--

مثلا سوال 7
من با یه روش دیگه رفتم

با توجه به قانون که اگه داخل قدر مطلقصفر بشه نقطه بحرانیه
من از xفاکتور گرفتم و نشون دادم که در 2 و صفر نقاط بحرانیه.
من تو چندتا جزوه دیدم اینطور حل کرده بودن

----------


## --mohammad--

> اگه جمع نمراتت به 100 رسیده قبولی برادر
> 
> یه تک ماده هم داری


نه به 100 نمیره 
مشکل منم همینه
میتونم از تک ماده استفاده کنم ؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

بله اگه 7 بشه فکر کنم حق تک دارین

ولی تو کل کارنامه حق یه تک ماده دارین

تبصره پارسال برداشته شد فک نکنم امسال باشه دیگه

----------


## --mohammad--

سوال 8 رو هم به یه صورت دیگه نوشتم اینطوری:
sgn * x 
بعد با قانون (مشتق اولی در دومی و +مشتق دومی در اولی ) دوبار از این معادله مشتق گرفتم

این کلا غلطه ؟

----------


## --mohammad--

> بله اگه 7 بشه فکر کنم حق تک دارین
> 
> ولی تو کل کارنامه حق یه تک ماده دارین
> 
> تبصره پارسال برداشته شد فک نکنم امسال باشه دیگه


بالاخره کسی که 7 بشه و جمع نمراتش زیر 10 میتونه قبول بشه یا نه ؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

تک ماده میزنی تموم میشه!

----------


## IranSatellite

شما یه تک ماده در هر صورت میتونی از بین 4 درس نهایی امسال بزنی فقط مراقب باش 2 تا نشه که باید اون وقت فکر شهریور باشی.
ولی خدائی خیلی خیلی سخت بود نسبت به سال های قبل. تو حوزه ما که همون 15 دقیقه اول به جرات میتونم بگم نصف بچه ها بلند شدند!!!

----------


## --mohammad--

> شما یه تک ماده در هر صورت میتونی از بین 4 درس نهایی امسال بزنی فقط مراقب باش 2 تا نشه که باید اون وقت فکر شهریور باشی.
> ولی خدائی خیلی خیلی سخت بود نسبت به سال های قبل. تو حوزه ما که همون 15 دقیقه اول به جرات میتونم بگم نصف بچه ها بلند شدند!!!


حتی اگه زیر 7 هم بشم میتونم تک ماده بزنم ؟
..........................
دقیقا حوزه ما هم همین طور بود 
برگه خالی بچه ها میدادن 
واقعا خدا لعنتشون کنه با این سوالای مضخرف
بازم میگم امتحان سخت نبود
سوالاش خیلی چرت بودن.(البته بازم میشه سخت)

شانس بیارم یارو که صحیح میکنه آدم با انصافی باشه 7 رد کنه واسم وگرنتاستونم خراب میشه.

----------


## 222sara

وای منم خیلی بد امتحان دادم....چرا این طوری بود...؟؟؟

----------


## funkhone

همگی برای نابودی ای نطراح سوال دعا کنیم ان شا الله بره زیر تریلی مخش بترکه هم هبخندیم
خداییش دم همون طراح دینی گرم که سوالاش اسون داد هبود
من نمرمو شمردم شدم8.5 ولی با مستمر اینا جمع  زدم قبولم خداروشکر
میشم 110

----------


## --mohammad--

الان من تا روزی که کارنامه بیاد همش دلشوره دارم
میترسم نمرم زیر 7 بشه نتونم تک ماده بزنم

----------


## funkhone

خدا لعنت کنه این طراح هارو
اقا نگفتین ادبیات 14 درس دومو بخونیم فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Slow

> خدا لعنت کنه این طراح هارو
> اقا نگفتین ادبیات 14 درس دومو بخونیم فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ادبیاتم مث باقی نهایی ها دیگه 5 نمره ترم اول 15 نمره ترم دوم

----------


## Slow

بیشتر که دقت میکنم میبینم 9.5 میشم!

----------


## --mohammad--

باو 9.5 که خوبه 
قبولی
من بدبخت که 6.5 میشم باید چه خاکی بزنم به سرم 
فکر کنم تک ماده هم نمیشه زد چون مجموع نمرات به 100 نمیرسه

----------


## Ro.Architect

یه تک ماده میتونی بزنی نگران نباش:yahoo (4):

----------


## OmiD

> سلام دوستان
> راستش من دیفرانسیل هرچی میشمارم نمرم بین 6.5تا 7 میشه.
> جمع نمرات سالانه هم بیشتر از 100 نمیشه چون
> نمره نوبت اول:10
> مستمر نوبت اول :15
> مستمر نوبت دوم:17
> حالا میخوام بدونم رفتنم به شهریور قطعیه ؟
> 
> بعضی ها پارسال تیرماه هم امتحان دادن اون قضیش چجور بوده ؟میشه تیرماه هم امتحان داد ؟


به نظرم برا قبولی نمره 8 لازم داری ... و برای تک ماده به نمره 3 نیاز داری ...

----------


## --mohammad--

دمتون گرم 
اگه بشه تک ماده زد که عالیه

----------


## saman93

سلام.روز بخیر.خواهش میکنم سریع جواب منو بدید.ممنون
نمره ترم اول : 16
مستمر ترم اول : 19
مستمر ترم دوم :19
نهایی : فکر کنم -8- یا -9- (همین حدودا.ولی فکر کنم زیر 10)
من قبول میشم؟؟؟!اینی که میگید جمع نمرات باید 100 بشه یعنی نمره ترم اول ضربدر 2 + مستمرهای اول و دوم + نمره نهایی ضربدر 6؟؟؟درسته؟؟
بعد اینی که نهایی زیر 10 میشی چجوریه؟؟یعنی با زیر 10 هم بدون تک ماده میشه قبول شد؟!؟!؟مرسی

----------


## Arian

فکر کنم طراح محترم دیده ما از بعد ازکنکور تا آخر تیر ماه بیکاریم باخودش گفته سوال سخت بدم تا این چند روز به دنبال pes 2013نرن.از همین آلآن از امتحان فیزیک بترسین.

----------


## --mohammad--



----------


## --mohammad--

با این قانون میتونم بگم که افتادم

----------


## roohamin

یعنی واقعا نمی دونم چی بگم.
اخه لامصب این همه سوال خوب و به درد بخور. چرا این سوالا ؟
نه واقعا چرا؟

----------


## mansourbaks

اقا منم امیدوارم هفت بگیرم که با مستمر نوبت دوم قبول شم:-|
مستمرم 19 شد :Yahoo (4): 
یکی نحوه محاسبه رو توضیح بده ببینیم قبول میشیم یا نه :Y (668):

----------


## funkhone

مستمر نوبت اول ضربدر1
+ نمره نوبت اول ضربدر2
+مستمر نوبت اول ضربدر1
+نمره نهایی ضربدر6

اگه جمعشون100 بشه قبولی  

من شمردم شد110
خداروشکر قبولم
بازم میگم خدا لعنت کنه طراح سوال هارو ان شا الله یه روزی سرش بیاد این بدبختی ما ان شا الله بره زیر ماشین کلیش بیاد تو حلقش

----------


## --mohammad--

ای شانس لعنتی 6.25 رو کجای دلم بذارم ؟
خدا کنه اونی که تصحیح میکنه آدم جوونمردی باشه بهم بده 7
ولی اگه 7 هم بشم جمع نمراتم زیر 10
همه جوره افتادیم شهریور

----------


## funkhone

اشکال نداره تو نت پلاس نباش بشین یکم درس بخونی
مثل من بشی8.5
من تازه اگه یارو خوب تصحیح کنه شاید 9 هم بشم 
باید درس بگیری از من ههههههههه حالا میگی من خودم 20 شدم ها
ادبیات بشین بخون به دیف فک نکن
من شعر های حفظی رو خوندم فردام تا ظهر ان شا الله بقیشو تموم میکنم خدا قبول کنه
در اخر خداوند بچه طراح سوال را به عذاب خودش گرفتار کند که چنین پدری دارد خدا لعنت کند پدر و مادر طراح سوال را

----------


## Mohadese

شهریورم صفای خاصی داره
من بعضی سوالاشو نمیفهمیدم
ولی فک کنم دیگه حداقل 12 بشم
زیر 10 که دیگه نمیشم
فوقشم تک مادس
واسه دوشتان شهریوری ارزوی موفقیت میکنم

----------


## funkhone

موهد جان شمام میای شهریور ولی من نمیرم شما الان فک میکنی فک کردی مثل معلمای خودتون تصحیح میکنن میگی 12 حتما حتمازیر 6 و 7 تی
خیالت تخت تخت طراحش اینقدر گاو بوده مصححش گاوتر از اونه

----------


## Mohadese

اسم من محدثه است
به درک
میریم شهریور
نمیتونم خودمو بکشم که
هرچه پیش اید خوش اید

----------


## funkhone

محدثه جان چقدر عصبانی!!!!!!!!
من چیزی نگفتم که فقط یکم خواستم روحیه بچه ها شا دبشه

----------


## Mohadese

نه بابا عصبانی چیه؟
الان شاد شد!
به هدفت رسیدی
من که میگم به درک مهم کنکوره

----------


## Mohadese

به خدا ناراحت نشدم
چرا همه فکر میکنن ناراحت میشم؟ :Yahoo (4): ))))

----------


## --mohammad--

مهم کنکوره ولی کیه که بفهمه من بابام بفهمه  زبان و دیفرانسیل رو افتادم دمار از روزگارم در میاره از بس نیش و کنایه میزنه.
جدا از اون اینکه کل تابستون فکر شهریور باشی هم خیلی دردناکه

----------


## mansourbaks

8.5 میشم :Y (668): 
امتحان های داخلی تک ماده دارن؟؟
یا فقط همون یکی؟؟
آخه حال حوصله تحلیلی خوندن ندارم....میخوام تک ماده بزنمش

----------


## --mohammad--

فکر نمیکنم امتاحانای داخلی تک ماده داشته باشن.

----------


## Ehsan1374000

دوستان من یه سوال دارم
اگه کسی جمع نمرات سالانش بشه 100
اما تو برگه نهایی بشه 6 قبوله یا نه?
واسه تک ماده چند باید اونجا بگیره?

----------


## --mohammad--

بد بختی من اینه سوالهای 4 و7و8 رو با روش تستی حل کردم وگرنه قبول میشدم

----------


## Ark.generosity

خيلي مسخره بود امتحان امروز، هرچند با اين كه سوالاش اومد بيرون اما فكر نكنم خيليا باشند كه ٢٠ بگيرند.

----------


## raponzel

نه به سوالای کنکورشون نه به سوالای نهاییشون.اصلا تعادل ندارن.اینم از نظام اموزشی مااااااااا

----------


## --mohammad--

از اینکه گفتی سوالای امتحان امروز اومد بیرون منظورت چیه ؟

----------


## pouyaaaa

این جور که بوش میاد فیزیک میخوان ......بازی در بیارن اخه من چندتا درس رو شهریور امتحان بدم
اون از دیف اگه فیزیک هم همین جور بشه به امیدخدا میوفتم باید بین گسسته و تحلیلی هم یکی رو قربونی اون یکی کنم
با این وضع امیدمون به کنکور هم از بین رفت
مگه میشه 4تا درس رو بیوفتی بعد یه رتبه مثلا6000منطقه دو هم بیاری

----------


## --mohammad--

من خودم خیلی آدم درس خونی نیستم ولی به این نتیجه رسیدم که کنکور و امتحان نهایی خیلی باهم فرق دارن من خودم تست زیاد میزنم امیدم هم به دانشگاه شهید عباسپور یا خواجه نصیر هست اما مطمنم دیفرانسیل و زبان و هندسه میوفتم.خیلی از من بهترهاش هم امروز تو همین امتحان مونده بودن-اتفاقا خیلیها که صلا کنکور مهم نبود براشون (باعرض معضرت عین خرها هنوز دنبال معدل میرن)امروز از امتحان راضی بودن.البته اینو انکار نمیکنم که خیلیها تو هردوتا قوی هستن

----------


## Ark.generosity

> از اینکه گفتی سوالای امتحان امروز اومد بیرون منظورت چیه ؟


منظورم اينه كه سوال ها ساعت ٩ اومد بيرون و بخش شد

----------


## --mohammad--

> منظورم اينه كه سوال ها ساعت ٩ اومد بيرون و بخش شد


داداش دلیلی هم برای اثبات حرفت داری ؟اگه اینطور باشه که شما میگی که امتحان قائدتا باید تکرارشه

----------


## Mohadese

اقا محمد
شما خیلی نگران نباش
دیگه کاریش که نمیشه کرد
بپا بقیه رو نیفتیم که کل شهریور باید امتحان بدیم
فقط امیدوارم روز تولدم نیفته امتحانا!

----------


## --mohammad--

نه خوب بذار ببینیم قضیه لو رفتن سوالا چیه.اگه راست باشه که باید امتحان طبق قانون تکرار بشه

----------


## Slow

> نه خوب بذار ببینیم قضیه لو رفتن سوالا چیه.اگه راست باشه که باید امتحان طبق قانون تکرار بشه


راس میگه سوالا لو رفته بود
یکی هم میشناسم که سوالارو گویا خریده بود 
حتی سوالای دین و زندگی رو به دوستم و دوستمم به ما گفته بود ولی دیفرانسیلو لو نداد

----------


## Mohadese

بخوای اینجوری حساب کنی همه امتحانایی که تو زندگیت دادی باید تکرارشنمثلا همین نهایی های پارسالدلتون خوشه ها...

----------


## Slow

دقیقن
همه کنکورا هم باید تکرار شه!

----------


## Johny

دوستان راستش امتحان به شدت مفهومی بود ، امّا تقریبا میشه گفت که همه ی سوالا از کتاب بود ، و بعضی هاشم از سوال کتاب راحتر بود (مثل سوال 10) در هر صورت این که تموم شد ، امتحان بعدی رو بچسب

پ.ن. : اشاره به دوست عزیزم، محمد، حتما نباید راحل هات مثله کلید باشه، پایین کلید نوشته، که به راه حل های صحیح دیگر نمره با تناسب تعلق بگیره

----------


## Ehsan1374000

ای بابا
کسی نبود جواب ما رو بده؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## --mohammad--

آقا خوب اگه کسی سوالا رو میتونه گیر بیاره خوب بندازه رو نت همه استفاده کنیم .

----------


## --mohammad--

آقا شما میتونین ادبیاتو برا من گیر بیارین ؟

----------

